# PC aufrüsten



## Karlzberg (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken, meinen Rechner günstig aufzurüsten.

Gedacht habe ich dabei an einen AMD X2 6400+-Prozessor. Zusätzlich an ein Mainboard, das zu PCIe -Karten auch noch AGP-Karten untertsützt, so dass ich meine aktuelle (X1650 pro) nicht austauschen muss. 
Somit käme ich auf ca. 200 Euro für Mainboard, Prozessor und Ram.

Hättet Ihr brauchbare Alternativen?
Zur Diskussion steht ja eigentlich nur der Prozessor. Gibt es bis maximal 100 Euro einen besseren? Vor allem einen, der sich auf einem Mainboard betreiben lässt, das sowohl AGP-, als auch PCIe-Karten nutzen kann.

Wie sieht es mit dem Strom aus?
Derzeit habe ich noch ein NoName 420W Netzteil verbaut. Das sollte für nur den größeren Prozessor noch ausreichen. Wenn ich dann noch eine neue GraKa dazuhole, reicht das NT dann auch noch aus?


----------



## Karlzberg (8. November 2008)

Ich habe nochmal ein wenig über die Konfiguration nachgegrübelt. Dabei bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, doch lieber direkt in eine neue GraKa zu investieren, somit also weder an ein bestimmtes Mainboard, noch an einen bestimmten Prozessorhersteller gebunden zu sein. 

Momentan geht meine Tendenz in etwa in folgende Richtung:

- Athlon x2 6400+
- ATI HD 3870
- günstiges AM2+ Mainboard bis 70€
- 2GB RAM
- DVD-Brenner

Bestimmte Hersteller habe ich dabei absichtlich keine angegeben, da ich alles möglichst günstig zusammenkaufen möchte. 

Die Hauptfragen, die sich mir stellen:
Leisungs- und presitechnisch wäre der E7300 von Intel wohl die etwas bessere Alternative. Zum gleichen Preis sollte er leistungsstärker bei geringerem Verbrauch sein. Zusätzlich sogar etwas mehr Übertaktungspotential bieten. 
Ich tendiere dennoch eher zum AMD, auch in der Hoffnung, dass AMD längere Zeit beim gleichen Sockel bleibt, womit später ein CPU-Wechsel ohne Mainboard-Tausch möglich wäre. 
Außerdem bilde ich mir ein, dass ein AMD-Prozessor (zumindest in Zukunft) im Zusammenspiel mit einer ATI-GraKa etwas mehr Leistung erbringen kann. 

Nun also meine genauen Fragen:
Welche Gründe sprechen denn konkret für den AMD-Prozessor? Haltet Ihr die HD 3870 für ausreichend, oder sollte ich lieber gucken, dass in meinem Budget (bis max. 350€) eine HD4830 drin wäre? Oder vllt. doch lieber 4GB RAM, statt der etwas besseren Karte?

Wie sähe denn euer Konfigurationsvorschlag bis 350€ aus? Über einen Internet-Versandhandel möchte ich ncht bestellen, also sollten sich die Preise in etwa an denen von Mediamarkt orientieren.


----------



## SonMarcel (8. November 2008)

Hi,

vor ein paar Monaten habe ich meinen PC neu zusammengestellt und kann dir diese Teile empfehlen:

Mainboard: 
Foxconn A7GM-S AMD780G AM2+ HTB 2600MT/s PCIe mATX
Es ist ein Mainboard, dass sich gut zum übertakten nutzen lässt. Zudem hat es eine Onboard Grafikkarte, die von der Leistung her mit einer ATI 9800 pro mithalten könnte.

Passend zum Mainboard kann ich noch diesen Arbeitsspeicher empfehlen:
2x2048MB Kit G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 Retail
Ich habe von diesen selber ein Dual-Kit, aber leider nur ein schwächeres mit 800 MHZ, deren Preisleistungsverhältnis war vor ein paar Monaten ganz gut, jetzt gibts zum gleichen Preis eben die besseren.

Marcel


----------



## Karlzberg (9. November 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ein µATX-Board wollte ich mir allerdings nciht zulegen, schon garkeines mit einem Grafikchip drauf 
Ausserdem brauche ich auf jeden Fall drei PCI-Steckplätze für meine Erweiterungskarten. 

Zwei Fragen bezüglich Mainboards sind mir allerdings noch eingefallen:
1.) Kann ich überhaupt ein µ-ATX-Board in mein ATX-Gehäuse einbauen? 
2.) Wie stark macht sich der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen PCIe und PCIe 2.0 bemerkbar? Lohnt sich also die Mehrausgabe für ein Board mit PCIe 2.0?


----------



## chmee (9. November 2008)

zu 1. Ja, ein µATX-Board passt auch in ein normales ATX-Gehäuse..
zu 2. Verdopplung per Lane - theorethisch also toll, praktisch hab ich keine Erfahrungswerte.

Zu obigen Fragen : AMD-Prozessoren sind einfach günstiger, diese Aussage relativiert sich aber, wenn man übertaktet. Das GA-M56S-S3 von Gigabyte hat 4xPCI ( etwa 65 Euro ). Bei RAM habe ich gute Erfahrung mit A-Data und GeIL gemacht. und 4GB machen sich eher bemerkbar als der beschriebene Grafikkartensprung von 3870 zu 4830, und da würde ich auch die 3870 nehmen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Karlzberg (9. November 2008)

Danke, chmee, das bringt mich schonmal ein gutes Stück weiter. 

Das Mainboard sieht schonmal interessant aus, jedoch würde ich lieber zu einem AM2+ greifen. Damit könnte ich -so mein Plan- in ein bis zwei Jahren bei Bedarf meinen Prozessor noch einmal aufrüsten, ohne das Mainboard tauschen zu müssen. 

Weiterhin hat das von Dir vorgeschlagene MB nur PCIe, nicht aber PCIe 2.0. Ich habe gehört, der Leistungssprung läge so bei knappen 10% für die GraKa. Also relativ unmerklich. Jedoch stelle ich mir die Frage, ob sich der Leistungszuwachs in nächster Zeit erhöht. Sollte ich nämlich in ein bis zwei Jahren abermals aufrüsten wollen, würde ich mir ebenfalls eine neue GraKa zulegen. Das wäre dann schon ärgerlich, wenn der PCIe-Steckplatz meine Karte ein wenig ausbremste.


----------

